# Eagle Quad-Stay stem needed



## Vicious Cycle (Oct 31, 2019)

I have a Eagle Quad-Stay racer that needs a Stem. It is a smaller diameter (into the head-tube) than any of the stems in my stable. Would anyone have an




 original they could measure so I know what to look for. Or better yet if someone has a stem to part with ?

PM please

thanks


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 31, 2019)

You might have better luck posting this on the antique section. I need something similar and a fork too for my early Over truss frame racer. The normal stem quil diameter is 7/8", so you need something smaller than that, possibly 3/4".


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 2, 2019)

The bike in the picture is not yours though right?


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 2, 2019)

It also depends what year your Eagle Quad-Stay is to determine the correct stem. 

Is yours an early or later Quad? ( e.g.: 1899 or 1905 )


----------



## Duchess (Nov 2, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> You might have better luck posting this on the antique section. I need something similar and a fork too for my early Over truss frame racer. The normal stem quil diameter is 7/8", so you need something smaller than that, possibly 3/4".




I don't know what year you're talking and I imagine you meant to type Iver, but if it's a matter of getting it riding while looking for an original part, a regular 1" quill stem fits my 1912 (I have a set of more upright bars I can swap the original track bar out for). Fork, I don't know for sure, but mine has a common contemporary replacement (multiplate crown I've seen on other bikes of the era), so I doubt it's anything weird.


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 2, 2019)

Duchess said:


> I don't know what year you're talking and I imagine you meant to type Iver, but if it's a matter of getting it riding while looking for an original part, a regular 1" quill stem fits my 1912 (I have a set of more upright bars I can swap the original track bar out for). Fork, I don't know for sure, but mine has a common contemporary replacement (multiplate crown I've seen on other bikes of the era), so I doubt it's anything weird.



I think that my Iver, (sorry for the typo)  is the first year that they made the truss frame racer, 1902. The ID of my head tube is 1" not 1 1/8". I'd like to know if the Eagle also has a 1" ID head tube. I do have one extra, early, smaller diameter steerer tube fork in my workshop. I need to measure it's OD and ID. I suspect several of the early racers had smaller head tubes. My G&J Racer Tandem has a tapered head tube.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Nov 10, 2019)

Duchess said:


> I don't know what year you're talking and I imagine you meant to type Iver, but if it's a matter of getting it riding while looking for an original part, a regular 1" quill stem fits my 1912 (I have a set of more upright bars I can swap the original track bar out for). Fork, I don't know for sure, but mine has a common contemporary replacement (multiplate crown I've seen on other bikes of the era), so I doubt it's anything weird.



 No, I have a Eagle Quad Stay '03 Racer with the "Pat.1899" tag on the chain-stay. My caliper says just shy of 3/4" (.715") at the top nut.


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 10, 2019)

I have this: 4 pics attached

Not sure it will work as I will need to measure it.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Nov 10, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> The bike in the picture is not yours though right?



Correct. mine is in pieces at the moment, Trying to get the last thing missing (stem) so I can build it  .


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 11, 2019)

Vicious Cycle said:


> No, I have a Eagle Quad Stay '03 Racer with the "Pat.1899" tag on the chain-stay. My caliper says just shy of 3/4" (.715") at the top nut.



Sorry - looks like my stem is slightly larger and may not work - measures out at .887" - slightly over the 3/4"


----------

